# FF Udder Critques



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Can I get some opinions on my yearling FF's udders? These are the first daughters I've had freshen out of my two year old Saanen herd sire and I'd like to see what everyone's thoughts are on the results. He has an amazing pedigree, yet he himself is one of the ugliest Saanen bucks I've ever seen. His daughters, however, are looking really good to me, especially considering their dams (very poor conformation) so I think he's passing those genetics down.

1st doe is a full blooded Saanen, 1 week fresh.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















2nd doe is a Saanen/Nubian cross, 2 weeks fresh. Her terrible teat placement comes from her dam. :/ she has great lateral attachments though.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Both does are milking about a half gallon a day right now.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I made this to show the comparison between the Snubian's dam's udder and her own. Her dam is on the left.








Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Goat Lover 98 said:


> I made this to show the comparison between the Snubian's dam's udder and her own. Her dam is on the left.
> View attachment 66620
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Looks like you made quite an improvement between dam and daughter! But hey I'm new to this so what do I know?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's fantastic!


----------



## mininubes (May 13, 2014)

Looks a lot better than the dam's udder to me


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## WinsomeFarmstead (Mar 18, 2014)

WOW, amazing improvement on udder attachment!!!! It looks like you found yourself an AWESOME buck! :hi5: What herd did he come from? Am an Alpine girl, but just wondering!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

@WinsomeFarmstead, Thanks! And he came from the Spinning Spider herd, home of last year's Junior National Champion Saanen.


----------



## WinsomeFarmstead (Mar 18, 2014)

You're welcome! thank you! I'll have to look them up!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Goat Lover 98 said:


> I made this to show the comparison between the Snubian's dam's udder and her own. Her dam is on the left.
> View attachment 66620
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Nice! Great improvement !


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I saw the Spinning Spider Sanaans at the Mountain State Fair. Wow, are there some nice udders in that herd! Your FF is looking good


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I've seen 'em at shows and showed some a couple of goats for them. Cullen judged one ring at the Spring Show in May. Man, they have NICE oats!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Great improvement! He would be a buck to hang on to for sure and perhaps consider line breeding on him.


----------

